
How Amazon innovates in ways that Google and Apple can't - wslh
http://www.vox.com/new-money/2016/12/28/13889840/amazon-innovation-google-apple
======
trome
I'd beg to differ, Amazon just seems like an incompetent mess every time I
have to deal with them. 2 of the past 5 orders have been messed up or non-
functional, the one I'm still waiting for delivery on was supposed to be here
on Wednesday, and due to Amazon's error, USPS says it'll take 7 days before it
gets back to Amazon.

I've been actively avoiding them, to the point that this was the first thing I
had bought from them in over 6 months, but it just seems like incompetence run
amiss over there. I know their churn is crazy high, but it shouldn't be this
hard to run an online retailer.

As to Amazon Go & their attempt at a drive up grocery store in Seattle, I'll
just dodge both entirely. Based on their business practices and history its
just a matter of time till they have a Chipotle esque incident where they sell
a ton of people food covered with e.coli or poisonous in some other way. They
don't have the scale in that segment to get the pricing they need to compete
with the major chains, and without cutting corners they won't get anywhere
close.

